# [Solved] Tp-fancontrol on Thinkpad T61

## cyblord

I've given Ubuntu a try on my T61 laptop, but so far having a hard time getting tp-fancontrol running.

System info

Ubuntu 8.04, Hardy Heron

Kernel Linux 2.6.24-16 generic 

What I've Done

- Gotten the latest tp-fancontrol script from ThinkWiki

- chmod +x to made the script executable

- modprobe ibm_acpi experimental=1

- modprobe thinkpad_acpi experimental=1 fan_control=1

Result

 *Quote:*   

> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# ./tp-fancontrol
> 
> 16055: old priority 0, new priority -10
> 
> > Starting dynamic fan control
> ...

 

Help? Thanks!Last edited by cyblord on Sun Jul 06, 2008 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyblord

Problem solved:

```

sudo nano /etc/modprobe.conf

options thinkpad_acpi experimental=1 fan_control=1

```

Reboot and config according to ThinkWiki as needed.

----------

